# My HTD - Level 2 mini review :)



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

At 1st I was pretty skeptical on purchasing the HTD speakers and by reviews I was very close to buying the VT-12 that HSU sells.

After thinking all over again, I was pretty happy to own bookshelf’s speakers, so why change? It was not like I was trying to save space. 

Well, I called HTD (Home Theater Direct / www.htd.com) and talked to an sales rep. He was very polite, patient and answers were quick response. So this really made me feel very confident about these speakers and what did I have to loose, right? Out of Dallas area and shipping by UPS here to Austin would only take one-day delivery.

So I purchased the Level 2 bookshelves and center. 
Boxes came double boxes and as I open the box to the speakers they had a cloth covering them. The color I got was black. It did not have a wood grain look to them, but more like a dull piano black color. So fingerprints are viewable if not wiped off.

As for setup, I just ran two channel and center for 3.0 effect (no sub yet).

All 3- speakers cost me less then $330.00 shipped! 

As for component I used my Onkyo Tx0Sr 304. I mainly listen to music from my dvd player. I played my wife’s cd of Josh Groban, Guns N Roses and some hip-hop (due to bass). I have to say I am really impressed w/ the sound of these 2- bookshelves. I never would of thought the bass that was coming out of these level 2’s were them. WOW.

These speakers love to get loud. I cranked the volume on my amp and they sounded wonderful!!! Tweeters just screamed and I’m really impressed! I really liked these over my old Onix Rockets that I owned (I cannot remember the model though/over a year ago. Those popped).

As for end results, these are keepers. I have yet to watch movies w/ them b/c I am still waiting for my projector from Visual Apex, sub decision and my screen is just sitting downstairs waiting to get installed once I get the PJ delivered.

What I plan to do is run these Level 2 for front L/R and use my R15 Polks for the rear for temporarily. When I get a little more money gathered I have a buddy that wants my R15’s and I plan to put the Level 2 bookshelves in the rear surround and get the Level 2 towers. ~I can’t wait.

Here are some pictures of the Level 2 compared to my Polk R15’s

Taking the level 2 out of the box:



















Grills off:









Side:









Back:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice. What are your thoughts on them compared to the Polks?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nice. What are your thoughts on them compared to the Polks?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


As for the Polks. I suffered w/ them for about 6-months after getting rid of the Onix I owned.

But I owned the Polk R30 (sold them about 2 months ago) and kept the R15s
To tell you the truth the R15 is not bad for being what I got them for, but these HTD has a lot more depth to them as for sound. It really lit up my room and filled it. When the sales rep said they get great bass response. But I kind of shook it off and nodded. They really do bass. Now for what I paid for the R15s they worked for what I used them for, but now the polks are gone as soon as I can gather another 399.00 to get those towers from HTD.

As for the R30s I owned. I hated them! Those speakers sounded very horrid.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, it sounds like HTD is a stand out company that aims to please. Its always nice to get good service and, especially, great products. Congrats on you purchase and enjoy them.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks. I like to strive for the "After the sale" type of service.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new speakers... it's always nice to know you made a good purchase. :T

They look nice... and the packing is impressive.

I've always wanted to try their Level 3 speakers and maybe one day I'll get to try them out in at least my great room. They were a little out of my reach for now.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had the exact same model HTD Level 2's L/C/R for over 2 years now, and they really are great. Exceptional value for the money. I bought them thinking that they would hold me over for awhile, but I keep upgrading everything else about my HT around them, and they keep delivering the goods. :yay:

There are better speakers, sure, but there's really just nothing wrong with these. 

Congratulations!


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

All - I am really enjoying these speakers.

Right now the setting is in 2-channel stereo mode.
Listening to the radio "Fergie".

Receiver @ volume 63, Bass +6, Treble +6
SP set to "small"
Level CAL to +5 db on each front Left and Right speakers.
Crossover @ 80hz (not sure if I should go up or not).

(I don't have a SPL meter)
These little speakers are vibrating the floor in my dedicated 1566 sq ft theater room (bass freq). These speakers are awesome!!

I'm really thinking about keeping these two bookshelf for mains and adding another two for the rear. lol


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know one thing... they sure don't reply to emails. I've emailed them twice since 12-28 and they have yet to send me anything more than an auto reply. I suppose I'll just have to call them.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I've always wanted to try their Level 3 speakers and maybe one day I'll get to try them out in at least my great room.


I'm totally with you Sonnie. The level 3's always seemed like a great way to get into ribbon tweeter speakers without breaking the bank. Something i've wanted to try for a long long time now...

But those level 2's do indeed look interesting! It isn't every day we see a slot ported bookshelf speaker. Congrats on the purchase picture_shooter.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I would love to hear the Level III sub.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I was also curious how those Level 3's sounded with the Ribbons...

Curious as to how many different makes of ribbon are avail.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't believe it has been over a year since this review and I still own these speakers. I usally get rid of speakers every 6-8 months.
I still have not got the towers, but plan on buying those once we settle into our new home in two-months (much smaller place & coming from a house to an TownHome).


----------

